# Keeping Threads Bumped -- anyone else notice ??



## Kevin Farr (May 17, 2011)

Not that it really matters, but has anyone else noticed how some threads get edited in order to "re-bump" them and put them back to the top?  I have even noticed how the last post will be copied, then deleted, then pasted/re-posted which makes it like a whole new post and pushes the thread back to the top.  Of course this only works if the last post was from the guy who is doing this.  I have noticed it several times and was just curious if I was the only one.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 17, 2011)

seen it too.


----------



## Dupree (May 17, 2011)

probably from a callmaker?


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 17, 2011)

Surely you've noticed.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 18, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Surely you've noticed.



a time or two.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 18, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> a time or two.



At least I know it wasn't a mirage. 

Ya reckon it will stop now?


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> At least I know it wasn't a mirage.
> 
> Ya reckon it will stop now?





No mirage, been happening for a long time, same guy will start a new thread or bump his old ones by deleting and reposting the same message over and over every time another call maker starts a thread.......... guess desperate times call for desperate measures.... Getting to point where it's like advertising spam!


I'd like to see them make another sub-forum just for posting calls, that way when a guy feels he has to post every call he makes then bump the threads back up over and over and over it won't flood the main forum.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2011)

I been seeing it.. Here and another site.. Dang post would be at the top with no new stuff.. I tried it by editing on the other site and mine didnt go to the top.. I guess they are doing the copy and paste method.. I'm to dumb to have thought of that lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> At least I know it wasn't a mirage.
> 
> Ya reckon it will stop now?



it's


----------



## rex upshaw (May 19, 2011)

Gadget said:


> No mirage, been happening for a long time, same guy will start a new thread or bump his old ones by deleting and reposting the same message over and over every time another call maker starts a thread.......... guess desperate times call for desperate measures.... Getting to point where it's like advertising spam!
> 
> 
> I'd like to see them make another sub-forum just for posting calls, that way when a guy feels he has to post every call he makes then bump the threads back up over and over and over it won't flood the main forum.



absolutely


----------



## rex upshaw (May 19, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I been seeing it.. Here and another site.. Dang post would be at the top with no new stuff.. I tried it by editing on the other site and mine didnt go to the top.. I guess they are doing the copy and paste method.. I'm to dumb to have thought of that lol.



brutal.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 19, 2011)

Gadget said:


> No mirage, been happening for a long time, same guy will start a new thread or bump his old ones by deleting and reposting the same message over and over every time another call maker starts a thread.......... guess desperate times call for desperate measures.... Getting to point where it's like advertising spam!
> 
> 
> I'd like to see them make another sub-forum just for posting calls, that way when a guy feels he has to post every call he makes then bump the threads back up over and over and over it won't flood the main forum.



I kinda like fried SPAM & TREET, just not served cold to me. 

Another forum would be good.  Maybe call it "show and sell"


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 19, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I been seeing it.. Here and another site.. Dang post would be at the top with no new stuff.. I tried it by editing on the other site and mine didnt go to the top.. I guess they are doing the copy and paste method.. I'm to dumb to have thought of that lol.



Sounds like a serial pimp in the turkey forums.  

I didn't think the editing "re-bumped" it, but for sure the "copy, delete, and paste" was like a new post that would bump it back to the top.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Sounds like a serial pimp in the turkey forums.
> 
> I didn't think the editing "re-bumped" it, but for sure the "copy, delete, and paste" was like a new post that would bump it back to the top.



in predator camo-


----------



## Dupree (May 19, 2011)

Lol. @ the pimp pic.
I guess the plan worked because we go back and read them.


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> in predator camo-






That must be the infamous Pimp Daddy Bump Master...........


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> At least I know it wasn't a mirage.
> 
> Ya reckon it will stop now?



Not likely to stop, but drawing more attention & comments about it may help decrease it some.





Gadget said:


> Getting to point where it's like advertising spam!
> 
> I'd like to see them make another sub-forum just for posting calls, that way when a guy feels he has to post every call he makes then bump the threads back up over and over and over it won't flood the main forum.



Yep, definitely like advertising & definitely like spam like.  Good point & good idea. 



Sounds like someone trying to sell something.  

I wonder if posting links from those kind of forum threads in this discussion thread will help decrease the problem???


----------



## elfiii (May 19, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I wonder if posting links from those kind of forum threads in this discussion thread will help decrease the problem???



The quickest way to stop it is to send one of the staff a PM with the link(s).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 19, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> in predator camo-



That's too funny


----------



## Huntinfool (May 19, 2011)

ttt







What are you talking about?  I've never seen anyone bumping threads.  That would just be wrong.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 19, 2011)

The subject of this thread is one of the reasons I don't post pics of my calls very often.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 19, 2011)

Gadget said:


> I'd like to see them make another sub-forum just for posting calls, that way when a guy feels he has to post every call he makes then bump the threads back up over and over and over it won't flood the main forum.


Great idea; and good point about the spamming.



Gadget said:


> That must be the infamous Pimp Daddy Bump Master...........






David Mills said:


> The subject of this thread is one of the reasons I don't post pics of my calls very often.



I think this "spamming" situation has soured it for other call makers that would like to post their work.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 19, 2011)

i post some from time to time and i hope i dont fall into this category....this forum is a lil different than some of the others im on...most of them have a seperate section to post calls and such...this wouldnt be a bad idea it keeps eveythin organized and those of you who dont want to look at the calls dont have to and the ones who are lookin an easy place to find em....


----------



## Snood Collector (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Not that it really matters, but has anyone else noticed how some threads get edited in order to "re-bump" them and put them back to the top?  I have even noticed how the last post will be copied, then deleted, then pasted/re-posted which makes it like a whole new post and pushes the thread back to the top.  Of course this only works if the last post was from the guy who is doing this.  I have noticed it several times and was just curious if I was the only one.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.



Sounds tricky. I'm a callmaker but dont reply much to my own call posts for that reason. If folks don't wanna reply just let it ride..don't beat a dead horse. As for editing a post its better than starting a new thread sometimes if the content pertains to original post..
A forum section called turkey talk and custom turkey calls is gonna jam up like minded folks sometimes.
I think the mentioned idea of separate sections is cool and would probably work well. I'd hate to see either subject suffer.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 19, 2011)

Snood Collector said:


> Sounds tricky. I'm a callmaker but dont reply much to my own call posts for that reason. If folks don't wanna reply just let it ride..don't beat a dead horse. As for editing a post its better than starting a new thread sometimes if the content pertains to original post..
> A forum section called turkey talk and custom turkey calls is gonna jam up like minded folks sometimes.
> I think the mentioned idea of separate sections is cool and would probably work well. I'd hate to see either subject suffer.



This person was posting on the thread which is fine.  Whether he was the originator of the thread or the thread was talking about his "product", the intent was to keep it going for reasons that we can all figure out.  If the thread "stalled" or was needing to be "re-freshed"and this person happened to be the last poster, said person would then copy exactly his last post, delete it, then re-post the exact same thing.  In effect, this would show as a new post and thus bump the thread back to the top.  This was a crafty way to bump the thread without necessarily saying "btt" or "bump" or post a reply talking to himself, etc, etc, which would draw obvious attention to what was being done.  If people weren't really looking, they may not notice because it was the exact same post as before, just re-posted at a later time.  

Either way, it doesn't really matter.  I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't the only one noticing.  It has provided for some attention, though.  We needed something since season is over.


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> said person would then copy exactly his last post, delete it, then re-post the exact same thing.  In effect, this would show as a new post and thus bump the thread back to the top.  This was a crafty way to bump the thread without necessarily saying "btt" or "bump" or post a reply talking to himself, etc, etc, which would draw obvious attention to what was being done.  If people weren't really looking, they may not notice because it was the exact same post as before, just re-posted at a later time.




Yes and the activity would be especially prevalent when certain other call makers had a thread going at the same time, trying to draw more attention to his threads and take away from other people's.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Dupree (May 19, 2011)

I definitely would like to see a "turkey hunting " section and a "custom calls " section. 
__________________


----------



## j_seph (May 19, 2011)

Bump
ttt


----------



## Gaswamp (May 19, 2011)

Ive noticed this phenomenom but it don't really bother me.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 19, 2011)

could they just put it as a subforum? kinda like the turkey contest......


----------



## Gadget (May 20, 2011)

muddpuppi said:


> could they just put it as a subforum? kinda like the turkey contest......





They could and that would help, but the bigger problem is when other call makers feel intimidated or like they have to compete against another callmaker every time they post something about their calls making them stop posting on this forum, which has been the case.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 20, 2011)

Gadget said:


> They could and that would help, but the bigger problem is when other call makers feel intimidated or like they have to compete against another callmaker every time they post something about their calls making them stop posting on this forum, which has been the case.



yep, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 20, 2011)

i can understand that as that was the case for me in the begining...i have been hesitant to post becuase i was a newbie and being new you dont get the responses some of the others get...but i keep chuggin along doin my thing....


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 20, 2011)

muddpuppi said:


> i can understand that as that was the case for me in the begining...i have been hesitant to post becuase i was a newbie and being new you dont get the responses some of the others get...but i keep chuggin along doin my thing....




Keep on keeping on, brother.  If you build it, they will come.  Make an awesome call, get them in the hands of some good turkey killers, and let them give you some props.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 20, 2011)

thats the plan!! havnt had any complants and several repeats...it will come with time and im in no hurry...i may have a few at the gon blast...may be at the SumToy booth Sat.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 20, 2011)

muddpuppi said:


> thats the plan!! havnt had any complants and several repeats...it will come with time and im in no hurry...i may have a few at the gon blast...may be at the SumToy booth Sat.



Sounds good.  I look forward to running some of 'em some day.  Good luck to ya.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## bowtie (May 21, 2011)

David Mills said:


> The subject of this thread is one of the reasons I don't post pics of my calls very often.



that is bad....i really enjoy looking at your calls....true art to me......i need to buy a couple so i can just look when ever i want......


----------



## TRKY270 (May 21, 2011)

Gadget said:


> They could and that would help, but the bigger problem is when other call makers feel intimidated or like they have to compete against another callmaker every time they post something about their calls making them stop posting on this forum, which has been the case.




I doubt any are intimidated.  I know I wouldn't be...
 I see it all the time on every one of the boards that I spend time on. It really  makes the call maker look stupid. If its done by him are someone that's trying to give him some ...............Its also so easy to pick up on.....you would think they would know better.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 22, 2011)

It's not a matter of intimidation, it's just a matter of people getting tired of pics being posted of every call made.  I've gotten quite a few PMs from folks thanking me for NOT posting pictures of every call I make or every call I sell.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 22, 2011)

would like to see a turkey call only section... i like to see them all


----------



## rex upshaw (May 22, 2011)

TRKY270 said:


> I doubt any are intimidated.  I know I wouldn't be...
> I see it all the time on every one of the boards that I spend time on. It really  makes the call maker look stupid. If its done by him are someone that's trying to give him some ...............Its also so easy to pick up on.....you would think they would know better.....



no shame in their game.


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 22, 2011)

David Mills said:


> It's not a matter of intimidation, it's just a matter of people getting tired of pics being posted of every call made.  I've gotten quite a few PMs from folks thanking me for NOT posting pictures of every call I make or every call I sell.



I won't pm ya.  I'll say it in the open.  Thanks for not posting all those pics of every call you make.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 22, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I won't pm ya.  I'll say it in the open.  Thanks for not posting all those pics of every call you make.



There is another section  for callmaker's websites.  That section was made so that callmakers could peddle their products.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> There is another section  for callmaker's websites.  That section was made so that callmakers could peddle their products.



Makes sense.


----------



## moyehow (Jun 3, 2011)

I have posted a lot of calls this year.  I hope i have not offended anyone.  The 3 or 4 call giveaways i have done this year have been stickys.  I do not edit or post replies on my own post unless i have made a mistake on the description.  I usually only answer questions through PMs.  
I like the idea of having a call section.  I enjoy seeing the work of other call makers.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 3, 2011)

moyehow said:


> I have posted a lot of calls this year.  I hope i have not offended anyone.  The 3 or 4 call giveaways i have done this year have been stickys.  all section.



You ain't the Pimp Daddy Bump Master.


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You ain't the Pimp Daddy Bump Master.



Who is!?!?!?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 3, 2011)

creekrocket said:


> Who is!?!?!?


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 4, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 4, 2011)

Will-dawg said:


> BUMP



Will, thank you for the bump.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Will, thank you for the bump.



and thanks to anyone else i forgot to thank.


----------



## Snood Collector (Jun 6, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Yes and the activity would be especially prevalent when certain other call makers had a thread going at the same time, trying to draw more attention to his threads and take away from other people's.......



Ok, guess we'll have to be on the lookout for said activity..


----------



## muddpuppi (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Dupree (Jun 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> and thanks to anyone else i forgot to thank.


----------



## Larry Davis (Jun 8, 2011)

This thing just rolls on and on and on like a poor exercise in passive aggressive behavior.  You got something to say??  SAY IT.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 8, 2011)

Larry Davis said:


> This thing just rolls on and on and on like a poor exercise in passive aggressive behavior.  You got something to say??  SAY IT.



We can't do that on this forum.


----------

